# vets in calais



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi. We will need a vet in Calais for our dogs return injections . Can anybody recommend and give the address? Many thanks Wallis


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi wallis.
the best i can do is give you the info for a site not far from Calais. We stayed one night last year. very pleasant and rural.
Owners wife , Bernadette works at a local vets.
Small site had a few brits who use site regularly with their dogs.

camping and caravaning La Chaumier 
at Buysscheure tel 03 28 43 03 57 opens until31 oct.


Dave p


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

We used the same campsite but will now use the Aire at Arques then go to the same vet really helpful. The site has more than we need the two of us prefer Aires as we don't need pools & bars etc totally self sufficient and like popping into the local villages for supplies.

Vet Info Dr Dandrifosse at clinique veterinaire du haut point,5 rue de belfort,62500 St Omer.(phone 0321882889) Really really good think it was about £30 but a good health check and all the boxes ticked and signed on the passport we flew through the pet check at the Eurotunnel they do make you wait even if you are 30 mins within the 24 hrs.

Picture from Google Maps Park by the canal and walk over the bridge.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Agree with all the above.

Vet is very good and parking no problem as in the excellent map Sagedog provided.

We used the campsite the first time, but we too prefer aires so stayed at Le Arques and then went onto Le Touquet to wait the 24hrs before ferry.

Lovely beach for the dogs.


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

We are hoping to go around xmas to germany and come back close to new year - do you know of any vet open at that time of year???

Can we have this done in germany and then sprint for the tunnel?

Cheers Matt


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi

We used the above vet in Calais last Jan - He's open all the time.

In June we used in vet in Germany, to save waiting the 24hrs around Calais again. We just went to the tourist office and got the names of the local vets or you can google them here before you go. No problems at all but was more expensive than in france.

It's quite straight forward really.


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Burneyinn said:


> Hi
> 
> We used the above vet in Calais last Jan - He's open all the time.
> 
> ...


So it can be any old vet then? not a special "port authority" vet or somthing?
Cheers
Matt


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Yes, as long as they understand the system. If you show them your pet passport when you book the appointment then they usually know what you mean even if you can't speak much of their language.

You normally find that the vet will speak some english.


----------

